# Curing Storage boveda 62 humidity packs



## Meast21 (Feb 25, 2014)

My humidity in my house is around 30% and I just harvested a plant Barney's 8 ball kush and got 3.5oz ... Weed felt like it was drying out so I bought Boveda 62 packs and tried them out. Here are pics of my 3.5 oz's in my sealed 4 sided locks tuperware with (3) boveda 62 packs... Notice humidity is 64, that's fine for curing and storing right ??


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 25, 2014)

Guess I'll answer...I'm bored as shit and haven't really smoked since last night!
64 is pushing it. Typically mold of any type won't grow under 60% if it gets in the high 60's you need to air out


----------



## Meast21 (Feb 25, 2014)

So is this a good setup for curing/storage... ANd yeah gonna air out from time to time.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 25, 2014)

Well ideally you would use something nonporous like glass.. I assume its quite high density (hdpe) and suitable to microwave etc..but that's not enough, eventually your gonna want to upgrade to glass...soon


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2014)

I find I have to keep an eye on the Boveda 62 large packs They seem to almost allow to much moisture. I had been trying them like 3 in a 5 gallon glass container but noticed the buds bit soft and can get that wet smell until taken out and allowed to dry in lower humidity for an hour. I would go to a glass container myself to as those plastic microwave containers really are porous and dont hold humidty true at all.


----------



## Meast21 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have the small glass containers that hold about 8 grams, but didn't want to waste the boveda pack's by putting 1 in all my 10 containers.... This container is the good one that snaps down on all 4 sides. Well humidity in there at its highest was 64 so I opened it and let it get down to 57 now ( hour later) its back to 61 per humidity.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 25, 2014)

Yea that's much better..
Besides being porous though the plastic will absorb trichomes... you use a vape with a silicone wand thing? After extended use the outside will become sticky due to cannabinoids migrating through. The plastic can not only impart an off flavor but actually steal your cannabinoids..and you can't scrape it. Polyethylene and thc love each other


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 25, 2014)

Ideally you should be using glass jars, as most have said plastic is not a good choice for curing, I use mason jars with the small boveda packs and it works great.


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 25, 2014)

I use 3- 8g BP's in 1/2gal mason jars. There is a chart on the Boveda website that shows how many and what size packs to use for different amounts of buds. If you can get your buds in the jars close to 62% before you put the packs in then the packs will last longer. I've got packs that have been in jars for about 4months and they are still like new.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish they would make a 55 or a 58% pack... :-/


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 26, 2014)

I second that^^^. Maybe if enough people contact Boveda about they will. At first Boveda was making packs for cigars and then someone suggested they make something for cannabis and they did. They did some research and found 62% to be the best for curing cannabis. For long term storage, not curing, I would feel safer if my buds were at about 55% when put into storage.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll take a second to contact them, right now.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 26, 2014)

What someone needs to do (though undoubtedly it would kill their business) is separate the two.
When a pack is spent you have to buy another..
Or you could pop the desicant portion in the oven and its good to go..then rehydrate the contents of their little water pouch and recombine the two


----------



## ProdigalSun (Feb 26, 2014)

I just sent them the following email.

I am a licensed medical marijuana grower. I have used your 62% packs at the advice of other medical suppliers, having been told that the packs were designed with us in mind. The 62% packs however, are still too wet. we know you do not agree, we have been told that repeatedly, but take it from the horses mouth, "The packs are too wet". 


This keeps coming up on the forums over and over again. Everybody loves the product, everybody says the packs are too wet. People always say the same thing. "When are they going to make one at 55 to 58% that we can use"...."You should email them, sooner or later if enough people call"..."I'll start using them when they come out with something that won't mold my bud".... Seriously, I'm so sick of hearing about it that (I) took the time to add my customer input.


Everybody is right, Boveda needs to sell a drier pack for cannabis.


You're scientists, and have studied this to get the right Rh%, yada yada yada. 

We are growers, we know what we need.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been able to pickup these glass pop top jars from Ross and TJ max for like $4 each for the big ones. Can't argue with that!


----------



## JohnnySocko (Feb 27, 2014)

ProdigalSun said:


> I just sent them the following email.
> 
> I am a licensed medical marijuana grower. I have used your 62% packs at the advice of other medical suppliers, having been told that the packs were designed with us in mind. The 62% packs however, are still too wet. we know you do not agree, we have been told that repeatedly, but take it from the horses mouth, "The packs are too wet".
> 
> ...


yeah I saw that they go from 62 right down to 49 with nothing in between.....

anyway, I wonder if somehow if one was able to get the RH to the desired 58%, then if vacuum sealing would hold the RH at that level long term (w/o using any desiccant)


----------



## ProdigalSun (Feb 27, 2014)

I think that's one of the desirable effects of vacuum sealing things, it keeps things stable, at the condition it was in when it was stored.

Anyone have experience that says otherwise?


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 27, 2014)

Obviously I do.......


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 27, 2014)

You can't vac seal a volatile compound..essentially you are purging away the terps, same process as how we remove the solvents from our extracts..but without the solvent what your pulling is strictly lighter terpenes esters etc..and this will continue until pressure equalizes with regards to the vapor pressure of said compounds..it scavenges o2 killing the cure but not enough to prevent mold. It also will not control rh.........it literally serves no purpose unless your trying to compress your weed or get it through customs and things of that nature


----------



## ProdigalSun (Feb 27, 2014)

THank you Quiz, you actually just saved me about a hundred bucks in bags and a machine. I've been considering buying one for a while.


----------



## moloud (Aug 13, 2014)

Me too, thanks for the heads up qwizo. I also just got a 20brick of the big 62 packs. I'm using them in halfG mason jars. I'm spooked now tho, too many people saying be easy!!


----------



## Discoballs (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been using cure caps to monitor the rh in my jars. I guess people have been using them with the boveda packs too. I only use the cure caps though. If my pot is lacking in rh I just put a damp piece of paper towel in with my pot over night.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 21, 2014)

Meast21 said:


> I have the small glass containers that hold about 8 grams, but didn't want to waste the boveda pack's by putting 1 in all my 10 containers.... This container is the good one that snaps down on all 4 sides. Well humidity in there at its highest was 64 so I opened it and let it get down to 57 now ( hour later) its back to 61 per humidity.


Hey bro how u made out on the cure


----------



## blackforest (Aug 21, 2014)

The 8g boveda packs are good for about 1oz of product. What I do is dry it naturally to about 58-60% then put about 1.5 oz per jar. I throw in a small hygrometer and most of the time I can keep the humidity right at 58%, which is where i like it. Otherwise, if it's say at 62% I'll get some out the day before and just keep it in my 'day container' and it will dry out a bit during the day, and it's usually gone before it gets too dry. Repeat daily.


----------



## ballaboyee21 (Sep 12, 2014)

I've never had any problems with mold and I've cured at 62% but it doesn't have my favorite texture that way I like buds that burn quickly. But it tastes good as hell and after a 2 month cure it was dried out to where I liked it. I think 55% is perfect.


----------



## DeeTee (Sep 14, 2014)

I wrote a letter to them a year ago, no response, I too wish they'd make one for 55% or 58%, for now I use them for long storage, not curing I've learned.


----------



## corbin5754 (Sep 30, 2014)

I also use 62% h. Packs in my mason jars they were at 62% for about 2 weeks. Then I tried to modify my lids and cut out circles and glued in gauges. After a couple days I started noticing RH was dropping so I threw lids away and put new ones back on I put hum. Packs back in and now they are all in the 55%-60% range.


----------



## kountdown (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree with some members here that the 62s are too damp. At least to my liking. However, boveda has come out with 54s. I haven't tried them yet but they are around the same price on ama zon. There aren't any reviews yet, so I assume they came out fairly recently.


----------



## Dan Drews (Dec 8, 2014)

I have 9 jars total, which contain about of 2 - 3 jars of each strain I grew this summer. I've removed the Boveda from 1 of each strain and have reduced the humidity closer to smoking preference. The remaining jars each still have a Boveda 62. In every case, not only are the jars with the Boveda's obviously more moist, but the smell is much more potent in the jars that still have Boveda packs.

As others have mentioned, the drier weed seems more potent and burns cleaner than the moister product in with Boveda packs. So this works for me... for long term storage, insert Boveda pack. When a 'strorage' jar becomes the next 'smokeable' jar, remove the Boveda pack and reduce RH to 55% or so.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 5, 2015)

I also find the 62 too wet. Especially with less dense nugs.

But we have the ultimate leverage in getting them to change and thats refusing to buy em. I wont buy anymore. Or overstuff them like another user said.

MMJ is a big money market to be in. They see sales decline maybe they will listen to the user and not some scientists.


----------



## Benelli (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone tried the C Vault with boveda? i just piced up one of the larger ones and put in a 62% boveda. to see how it goes.


----------



## mo841 (Mar 13, 2015)

boveda 54%
http://www.bovedainc.com/announcing-boveda-54/


----------

